# Leaving cairo



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sure this may have come up, but most are posts coming to Egypt , but what about leaving going back to uk. Yes I realize many settle elsewhere but what about the many who were here for many years then returned to uk.
How difficult was it, 
Just wondering!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a stint in the U.K for 5 months.. I really thought that was me finished in Cairo and I would be moved on to pastures green. I settled fine didn't miss Cairo at all. One funny incident springs to mind. I have a car and driver here so I don't do carrying lol one day I was out with a friend shopping and we got a taxi home and I got out the taxi and walked up the path expecting the driver to bring all my shopping in, my friend shouted hey your not in Cairo now and the taxi driver was laughing.
Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

bat said:


> Sure this may have come up, but most are posts coming to Egypt , but what about leaving going back to uk. Yes I realize many settle elsewhere but what about the many who were here for many years then returned to uk.
> How difficult was it,
> Just wondering!


Lol talk about reverse culture shock! 

Finding a job for you in UK is probably easy? Unemployment isn't high, right? 
I lived in the UK for a while and was never out of work (in fact I had way Too much work!)

Free health care! (if you can see the doctor, I never managed the only time that I needed it!) 

Cairo is not the ideal place to grow old and sick.


----------

